
British National Health Service indefinite surgery ban for smokers and obese - galfarragem
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/10/17/nhs-provokes-fury-indefinite-surgery-ban-smokers-obese/
======
yostrovs
For fairness, motorcyclists should be refused post-accident surgeries. Same
for drug users, std patients, and anyone else (almost everyone) that takes
risks with their health.

